# Interesting Joints



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Lumberjocks is a wonderful place for gathering ideas. One thing I have trouble mentally collecting is options for specific joints. Dovetails have so many variations that didn't occur to me until I saw a project here. Add a design that needs a 3 piece intersection, and all kinds of beautiful options are possible.

I searched about 350 forums and projects, but couldn't find a thread like this, so figured I'd add it and hope it gets populated.

Do you know a design that is stronger than usual? A 3piece joint that will handle the stresses of a chair? One that is just simply beautiful? (I assume Maloof will pop up quickly) Please post it.

I hope it goes without saying that pictures are essential…


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

*3 way lap joint*






Done by "3×3custom - Tamar" She has merchandise, so apparently she's an online pro. Her work certainly implies that.

All three parts are the same. Very cool to me.

I didn't like the rectangular cross section so I added some thickness to make it square and it still works.

The stock is square, every dimension is 1/3, 2/3 or 3/3 cuts. The center slot is 1×3, the front notch is 3×2, the back notch is 3×3. Thats all. The corner is missing but easily enough fitted with a cube.

It is kind of like a bar puzzle to put together, but is solid even as sloppy as I made it. I have no idea where i will use this, but it seems plenty strong enough for almost anything.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok I'll play here's my interesting joint. A double tenon with miters.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow, that is beautifully executed, too.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Cool topic. Some next joints I want to try are the "secret" mitered dovetail, and the Abe Lincoln "Impossible" mallet. Personally i don't have any examples of anything besides normal dovetails.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't think they have to be yours, we can learn from all kinds of sources.

I think *anything* by HANN counts here.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/HANN/projects


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

Martin style bridle joint for a guitar headstock.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Musical instruments might be the most challenging of all. They have to take a lot of stress, be delicately small, and look good. Usually I can only get 2 out of 3.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

*Kawai Tsugite*



















From https://www.core77.com/posts/41624/Japanese-Woodworking-Madness-A-Three-Way-Wood-Joint

It is both a butt joint and a corner joint
My brain itches.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

*Bed rail dovetail* ?

The tenon is doubly angled so that it wedges into the mortise that is also double angled. Gravity makes is snug, and it can be separated with a mallet.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

What about the gap at the top how is that dealt with.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What looks like a simple lap joint…









Has a secret inside…









Can you guess what that is..









That when these are slid together…









Nothing shows on the inside, or..









The outside…hmmmm?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

What happened to the tail board it looks like you need to sharpen the teeth on your rat.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Shouldn't hide those dovetails. The sheets hide the top. Cool joint though Mike


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is this better..









Pine ain't the best for dovetail work….


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

^ yep, pine ain't the best for dovetail work.

The gap at the top is hidden by the insert board if tall enough. This prototype was from memory, so it ended up too tall. The blue tape is where the wood should be, so it is covered. I will post the dimension that will work.


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

*the tenon is 1/2" long*


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Did this just to see if I could do it. Not planning on making a habit out of regularly making them ( unless my wife wants me too)


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Wow, HANN has yet another one:


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

My favorite joint:


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Here is an application of interesting joints:


----------

